# How to drag SURGE



## Uberguyken

Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.

Here's how to drag Surge with you when you're out driving.

Let's assume you're headed to downtown to work for the day on your way there you're liable to drive through a surge it's in an area you really don't want to pick anyone up in but let's say that sir just $10 and you sure and you would like to earn it. Here are the steps to drag that surge all the way downtown with you so you can use it on the next ride you take from where you want to take a ride.

1) Turn the app on as you're driving through the surge, and immediately turn on a destination filter to the downtown area where you're wanting to drive

2) The destination filter will highly reduce the chance of you getting a ride on the drive towards downtown if for some reason you do get a ride request accept it immediately and then keep driving to your destination and ignore the ride. The passenger will either cancel some time during your trip to your destination however if they don't once you get close to the destination say 1/4 Mile of where you wanting to actually take a ride from you cancel the ride for problem with pickup route. Either way if they canceled or you do, the surge will still be with you you won't lose it for either of these options.

3) Most importantly approximately 1/4 to 1/8 of a mile from the destination that you set as a filter you need to cancel the destination filter if you don't it will use your filter and you won't have 2 left to use later...

Doing it this way will allow you to carry a $10 or whatever amount surge with you 10 to 20 miles if you need to and actually get paid for it when taking a ride where you wanted to take the ride to start with....say the airport or downtown or anywhere where you know there's going to be a better pick up...


That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!


----------



## Illini

This also works with Lyft PPZ. A few days ago I carried a $16 PPZ about 15 miles into an area I wanted to be in, then got a $4 ride that paid me $20.


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> u cancel the ride for problem with pickup route


...and so the pax is screwed in this process?  Oh, what am I thinking; frak the paying customer. Who needs 'em.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Uberguyken said:


> Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.
> 
> Here's how to drag Surge with you when you're out driving.
> 
> Let's assume you're headed to downtown to work for the day on your way there you're liable to drive through a surge it's in an area you really don't want to pick anyone up in but let's say that sir just $10 and you sure and you would like to earn it. Here are the steps to drag that surge all the way downtown with you so you can use it on the next ride you take from where you want to take a ride.
> 
> 1) Turn the app on as you're driving through the surge, and immediately turn on a destination filter to the downtown area where you're wanting to drive
> 
> 2) The destination filter will highly reduce the chance of you getting a ride on the drive towards downtown if for some reason you do get a ride request accept it immediately and then keep driving to your destination and ignore the ride. The passenger will either cancel some time during your trip to your destination however if they don't once you get close to the destination say 1/4 Mile of where you wanting to actually take a ride from you cancel the ride for problem with pickup route. Either way if they canceled or you do, the surge will still be with you you won't lose it for either of these options.
> 
> 3) Most importantly approximately 1/4 to 1/8 of a mile from the destination that you set as a filter you need to cancel the destination filter if you don't it will use your filter and you won't have 2 left to use later...
> 
> Doing it this way will allow you to carry a $10 or whatever amount surge with you 10 to 20 miles if you need to and actually get paid for it when taking a ride where you wanted to take the ride to start with....say the airport or downtown or anywhere where you know there's going to be a better pick up...
> 
> That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!


I could be mistaken, but I believe what you are referring to is a "sticky surge". And unless you're talking about something else, it doesn't require canceling on a rider in the surge zone.

https://uberpeople.net/search/2127073/?q=sticky+surge&o=relevance
And if the pax cancels on you, you get cancel fee plus surge multiplier (aka ghost shuffle)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/better-than-a-shuffle-sticky-surge-pax-cancel-ghost-shuffle.372485/
Is this what you are referring to?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Illini said:


> This also works with Lyft PPZ. A few days ago I carried a $16 PPZ about 15 miles into an area I wanted to be in, then got a $4 ride that paid me $20.


So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Thank you for sharing but I have a few questions, if I may.

First, if you were sent with a ride to DT (where you are heading to anyway), why would you decline it that comes with a bonus?

Doesn't Uber remove the surge bonus if you decline a ride? Surge usually does not last long. You will only get another surge ride if you are still in the surge zone.

The surge bonus will only be applied on the next ride if the cancellation is done on the passenger's side. Am I mistaken?

Finally, what is the point of dragging the surge bonus to downtown or wherever your destination is? It is not like you will receive an adjusted surge for a long ride (unless your destination is surging too). Otherwise, that would only be a sticky surge and you will receive whatever that amount is indicated in your app.



Jon Stoppable said:


> So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


Exactly!


----------



## Illini

Jon Stoppable said:


> So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


Bear with me --- I had the DF filter on. I did not get a ride until I got to the area i wanted to be in. It's not like I declined any rides along the way.


----------



## z_z_z_

Jon Stoppable said:


> So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


Read between the lines, OP wants to avoid the "bad" pax in the inner-city areas and make it all the way to downtown without a ping.

He doesn't care about driving 20 minutes unpaid, he just wants to avoid those "bad" people who happen to be poor and (likely) minorities.



Uberguyken said:


> That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!


Great way to drive all the way to downtown for free and avoid all those "bad" pax in the actual surge area.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Thank you for sharing but I have a few questions, if I may.
> Finally, what is the point of dragging the surge bonus to downtown or wherever your destination is? It is not like you will receive an adjusted surge for a long ride (unless your destination is surging too). Otherwise, that would only be a sticky surge and you will receive whatever that amount is indicated in your app.


OP wants to avoid "bad" pax in certain areas of his city and exclusively pick up "good" pax in downtown. Since he is commuting to downtown we can assume he is driving past poor inner-city neighborhoods and those are the "bad" pax he is trying to avoid.



Uberguyken said:


> Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.


"positive content" = tutorial on how to avoid and discriminate against poor people and/or minorities?


----------



## Uberguyken

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Thank you for sharing but I have a few questions, if I may.
> 
> First, if you were sent with a ride to DT (where you are heading to anyway), why would you decline it that comes with a bonus?
> 
> Doesn't Uber remove the surge bonus if you decline a ride? Surge usually does not last long. You will only get another surge ride if you are still in the surge zone.
> 
> The surge bonus will only be applied on the next ride if the cancellation is done on the passenger's side. Am I mistaken?
> 
> Finally, what is the point of dragging the surge bonus to downtown or wherever your destination is? It is not like you will receive an adjusted surge for a long ride (unless your destination is surging too). Otherwise, that would only be a sticky surge and you will receive whatever that amount is indicated in your app.
> 
> Exactly!


I wouldn't decline it I'd take it and wait for them to cancel which would leave the surge on me regardless of if I'm still in the surge zone. And if they don't cancel as long as I do before reaching the destination using problem with pickup route I still keep the surge.

The reason I wouldn't take a ride on the way is I can get a longer ride with a better class of customer and more potential for a tip from a different zone.

And lastly the reasoning for doing is not to get an adjusted long ride surge. But to take extra surge dollars to a zone that's probably not surging.. say the airport.... Basically a way to increase your income...

Last week I added over $60 to my daily total with this scheme.

For the nay Sayers... Use it or dont... I offered it as a way to help...



z_z_z_ said:


> Read between the lines, OP wants to avoid the "bad" pax in the inner-city areas and make it all the way to downtown without a ping.
> 
> He doesn't care about driving 20 minutes unpaid, he just wants to avoid those "bad" people who happen to be poor and (likely) minorities.
> 
> 
> Great way to drive all the way to downtown for free and avoid all those "bad" pax in the actual surge area.
> 
> 
> OP wants to avoid "bad" pax in certain areas of his city and exclusively pick up "good" pax in downtown. Since he is commuting to downtown we can assume he is driving past poor inner-city neighborhoods and those are the "bad" pax he is trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> "positive content" = tutorial on how to avoid and discriminate against poor people and/or minorities?


Don't you even dare make assumptions about me bruh. I never said a damn thing about minorities so don't go putting it in my mouth... It surges everywhere... Asshat.


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> I wouldn't decline it I'd take it and wait for them to cancel which would leave the surge on me regardless of if I'm still in the surge zone. And if they don't cancel as long as I do before reaching the destination using problem with pickup route I still keep the surge.


So, just to get a few more dollars it's ok to screw an innocent pax in the process AND lie about the cancel reason. Oh, forgot again where I am; frak the PAYING customer; we don't need them.    

Ah, just something else to teach my pax if it ever happens to them, what they should do afterwards. sheesh.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> So, just to get a few more dollars it's ok to screw an innocent pax in the process AND lie about the cancel reason. Oh, forgot again where I am; frak the PAYING customer; we don't need them.
> 
> Ah, just something else to teach my pax if it ever happens to them, what they should do afterwards. sheesh.


I don't work for Uber. I'm an IC and in the game to be profitable F that passenger. &#128526;


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> F that passenger


...and there it is. Frak the PAYING customer. One that clearly did nothing wrong. Whereas you did a few things wrong. Accepted a ping you had no intention of completing AND lied about the cancel reason. I'm sorry, what kind of "business' man are you? What happens when a pax flips to what happened and goes to length to complain about it, in detail, to Uber? To Lyft you go?

Yeah, who cares about the paying customer.......they should rise up and protest.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> ...and there it is. Frak the PAYING customer. One that clearly did nothing wrong. Whereas you did a few things wrong. Accepted a ping you had no intention of completing AND lied about the cancel reason. I'm sorry, what kind of "business' man are you? What happens when a pax flips to what happened and goes to length to complain about it, in detail, to Uber? To Lyft you go?
> 
> Yeah, who cares about the paying customer.......they should rise up and protest.


If Uber were a fair playing field then maybe we wouldn't have to cheat in order to try to make a profit but they cheat us daily and so we have to find ways to be creative you don't like the option of doing it this way don't I do far as I'm concerned uber screws on The daily I see no reason why I shouldn't do the exact same to their customers if that's what it takes to get ahead...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Jon Stoppable said:


> So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


There was no other ride request 
until that other one came in 
i think was the point.


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> The daily I see no reason why I shouldn't do the exact same to their customers if that's what it takes to get ahead...


ok, since the 'defend the pax' hat was handed to me today, I'll complete my shift before handing off again...
Your theory is flawed. the customers aren't doing a dam thing to you; U/L might be, but not the P A Y I N G customer. At least not 99% of the time. So earning a few dollars more or taking out a tantrum on a 3rd party is not legit or reasonable.

And boy would you and others cry, whine and scream if U/L flipped to this and the direct shuffling and blocked it. The posts would fly. the problem both U/L would over react and screw us all for what a tiny fraction do.

OK, now to find somebody to hand off the 'protect the pax' hat.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> ok, since the 'defend the pax' hat was handed to me today, I'll complete my shift before handing off again...
> Your theory is flawed. the customers aren't doing a dam thing to you; U/L might be, but not the P A Y I N G customer. At least not 99% of the time. So earning a few dollars more or taking out a tantrum on a 3rd party is not legit or reasonable.
> 
> And boy would you and others cry, whine and scream if U/L flipped to this and the direct shuffling and blocked it. The posts would fly. the problem both U/L would over react and screw us all for what a tiny fraction do.
> 
> OK, now to find somebody to hand off the 'protect the pax' hat.


You missed my point.... Screw UBERS customer. At worse they end up waiting a little longer for a rookie who doesn't know how to or is too "perfect" to do what it takes to marginally increase your Earnings.... Umm like you.. I'll let you carry that flag... My flag has $$$ on it.

Now go be a boy scout elsewhere.


----------



## Ubertool

You are the boss as an Uber driver , do what you want , many different ways to drive for uber , max profit per mile driven is my choice when driving .


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Sorry, bear still thinks you have less cash. $1/mile plus potential for a tip, vs. $4/mile without a likely tip. Pax tip you $3/mile? Who are these pax? Can bear get some of those?


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> You missed my point.


I'm sorry, did you make one?  In your reality it is ok to commit multiple 'wrongs' to achieve business success. And if a business did that to you, your head would explode. Yeah, it's a good goal to screw the PAYING customer on a regular basis for perceived 'injustices' . Yeah, let's make them figure out the driver is inept, incompetent and can't follow through with an accepted ride request. so now they have to cancel, incur a fee and then decide if they will try again. Yeah, that is a winning attitude.

All the way up to a knowledgeable pax complains to Uber and has enough evidence to sink the driver.

And then: a new thread: *I was deactivated for nothing*

Can't wait.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> I'm sorry, did you make one?  In your reality it is ok to commit multiple 'wrongs' to achieve business success. And if a business did that to you, your head would explode. Yeah, it's a good goal to screw the PAYING customer on a regular basis for perceived 'injustices' . Yeah, let's make them figure out the driver is inept, incompetent and can't follow through with an accepted ride request. so now they have to cancel, incur a fee and then decide if they will try again. Yeah, that is a winning attitude.
> 
> All the way up to a knowledgeable pax complains to Uber and has enough evidence to sink the driver.
> 
> And then: a new thread: *I was deactivated for nothing*
> 
> Can't wait.












All I got left to say...


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> I got left to say...


ok, I'll give you the last word because I know it's coming.


----------



## FLKeys

Uberguyken said:


> I wouldn't decline it I'd take it and wait for them to cancel which would leave the surge on me regardless of if I'm still in the surge zone. And if they don't cancel as long as I do before reaching the destination using problem with pickup route I still keep the surge.
> 
> The reason I wouldn't take a ride on the way is I can get a longer ride with a better class of customer and more potential for a tip from a different zone.
> 
> And lastly the reasoning for doing is not to get an adjusted long ride surge. But to take extra surge dollars to a zone that's probably not surging.. say the airport.... Basically a way to increase your income...
> 
> Last week I added over $60 to my daily total with this scheme.
> 
> For the nay Sayers... Use it or dont... I offered it as a way to help...
> 
> 
> Don't you even dare make assumptions about me bruh. I never said a damn thing about minorities so don't go putting it in my mouth... It surges everywhere... Asshat.


What ever works for you. I try to earn as much money as I can driving the least amount of miles. I concentrate on earnings per mile driven only. I guess I am lucky that I don't have PAX that are so bad that I would avoid an area because of them.


----------



## Uberguyken




----------



## Lute Byrt

Uberguyken said:


> Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.
> 
> Here's how to drag Surge with you when you're out driving.
> 
> Let's assume you're headed to downtown to work for the day on your way there you're liable to drive through a surge it's in an area you really don't want to pick anyone up in but let's say that sir just $10 and you sure and you would like to earn it. Here are the steps to drag that surge all the way downtown with you so you can use it on the next ride you take from where you want to take a ride.
> 
> 1) Turn the app on as you're driving through the surge, and immediately turn on a destination filter to the downtown area where you're wanting to drive
> 
> 2) The destination filter will highly reduce the chance of you getting a ride on the drive towards downtown if for some reason you do get a ride request accept it immediately and then keep driving to your destination and ignore the ride. The passenger will either cancel some time during your trip to your destination however if they don't once you get close to the destination say 1/4 Mile of where you wanting to actually take a ride from you cancel the ride for problem with pickup route. Either way if they canceled or you do, the surge will still be with you you won't lose it for either of these options.
> 
> 3) Most importantly approximately 1/4 to 1/8 of a mile from the destination that you set as a filter you need to cancel the destination filter if you don't it will use your filter and you won't have 2 left to use later...
> 
> Doing it this way will allow you to carry a $10 or whatever amount surge with you 10 to 20 miles if you need to and actually get paid for it when taking a ride where you wanted to take the ride to start with....say the airport or downtown or anywhere where you know there's going to be a better pick up...
> 
> That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!


Amen, been doing this since the new "sticky" surge became available. Please refer to my first post on "How to run 2 phones". This is a great combination move...Keep in mind "sticky" surges can NO longer be drug out of airports...


----------



## SRGuy

Lute Byrt said:


> Amen, been doing this since the new "sticky" surge became available. Please refer to my first post on "How to run 2 phones". This is a great combination move...Keep in mind "sticky" surges can NO longer be drug out of airports...


There were several ways to carry stick surge from SFO, OAK and SJC in northern California and also transport a PPZ. The best rides were getting a combo of surge and PPZ and finding a way to keep both of them. Lyft typically was less forgiving on allowing you to transport PPZ.



SHalester said:


> I'm sorry, did you make one?  In your reality it is ok to commit multiple 'wrongs' to achieve business success. And if a business did that to you, your head would explode. Yeah, it's a good goal to screw the PAYING customer on a regular basis for perceived 'injustices' . Yeah, let's make them figure out the driver is inept, incompetent and can't follow through with an accepted ride request. so now they have to cancel, incur a fee and then decide if they will try again. Yeah, that is a winning attitude.
> 
> All the way up to a knowledgeable pax complains to Uber and has enough evidence to sink the driver.
> 
> And then: a new thread: *I was deactivated for nothing*
> 
> Can't wait.


" commit multiple 'wrongs' to achieve business success" is the mantra to live by for both uber and Lyft. You are taking a chance when you try to transport surge and you need to be aware of the consequences. With that caveat, sticky surge is much easier to manipulate than a surge multiplier. While sticky surge was originally despised in the bay area, it became a real money maker at bar close and at events like Bottlerock, Country Summer and the BR Cohn music festival. Pax would frequently get left behind as the driver accepted a stacked surged ping and then cancelled after they arrived back in the surge zone if sticky surge had increased. Cell coverage is still very poor in some parts of the bay area and pax were just happy to get a ride when they were out in the boonies.


----------



## SHalester

SRGuy said:


> You are taking a chance when you try to transport surge


I wouldn't know. No surge in Calif; only the multiplier and I haven't got one of those either (I simply don't aim for them). However, if your MO is to accept a ping you know you won't complete, THAT is clearly wrong. Bad business practice as well.

But, I'm clearly on an island by myself on this (and shuffling) so I own that. I like being on the island all by myself.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> I wouldn't know. No surge in Calif; only the multiplier and I haven't got one of those either (I simply don't aim for them). However, if your MO is to accept a ping you know you won't complete, THAT is clearly wrong. Bad business practice as well.
> 
> But, I'm clearly on an island by myself on this (and shuffling) so I own that. I like being on the island all by myself.


Didn't we have this conversation yesterday old man? Stop being such a Mama's boy you might like yourself more .. that Island is gonna get lonely soon enuf.


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> that Island is gonna get lonely soon enuf.


yeah, and you are a 'spring chicken'.. Hey, somebody replied and so I felt the need to respond. You ok with that? I already know you are ok with screwing an innocent pax with your ploys to 'make a bit more money'. We ain't ever going to agree on that. Just like the evil shuffling that a lot boast about here. Well, they pretend to boast I feel most don't even do what they say (here).

I like being on my island by myself. Fewer people to argue with; peace and quiet. No noobs, no pretend 'ballers' etc etc.

And, FYI, both parents and all siblings have ascended to a different plane of existence. I'm it.


----------



## Mista T

I'd like to add a bit of info here, if I may...


1st, the new pax doesn't pay anything extra, so the next pax is not getting screwed. Uber offers the extra $ for sticky surges to the driver, and each pax pays whatever they were originally quoted - upfront pricing - in every state except CA. In CA, it is different, so no idea if the pax pays the surge.

2nd, it is correct that the driver loses the sticky surge if they cancel or ignore a ride. Which is why driver must accept the request, then either take the ride or have the pax cancel it. If the pax cancels, the driver retains the sticky surge, with the same rules in place when they get their next ping: accept ride or lose surge.

Another reason a driver might do this, besides racism: a request might come in from 20 minutes away. I wont drive 20 min to pick up, but dont want to lose that surge. So, accept ride and wait until pax cancels, keeping the surge. I would drive Lyft during that wait time.

One more thing: if driver has a sticky surge as it is being offered, it is possible to get more $$ on longer rides. Uber will sometimes credit more money at the end. But if it is a carryover surge, driver will never get more than what what offered.

That is all.


----------



## retrogirl17

lets make uber bring back the 300$ flat rate cleaning fee  ill pick up all the drunks


----------



## Lute Byrt

Shalester the true thing you have said is "I wouldn't Know"


----------



## SHalester

Lute Byrt said:


> Shalester the true thing you have said is "I wouldn't Know"


I see the peanut gallery is active today. Yeah, unlike you, I don't chase multipliers/surges. Could give a hoot about them. However, the thrust of this thread is SCREWING a pax to keep a surge. Why don't you attempt to defend that practice; you know, but posting your peanut gallery opinion?

We await your pearls....I mean peanuts.


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> I see the peanut gallery is active today. Yeah, unlike you, I don't chase multipliers/surges. Could give a hoot about them. However, the thrust of this thread is SCREWING a pax to keep a surge. Why don't you attempt to defend that practice; you know, but posting your peanut gallery opinion?
> 
> We await your pearls....I mean peanuts.


For clarification, 8/10 times there are no ride requests when dragging surge to a destination filter.. if by chance one does pop up in that case the worst thing a pax experiences is a few extra Min wait as Uber finds a new driver for them the moment we cancel.

Stop being such a boy scout we work for a shyty company at best that could care less about us... And that's what your standing up for not the Pax as they will get a ride regardless. I never said to do this in an effort to gain a cancel fee, that agreeably would be wrong.


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> I see the peanut gallery is active today. Yeah, unlike you, I don't chase multipliers/surges. Could give a hoot about them. However, the thrust of this thread is SCREWING a pax to keep a surge. Why don't you attempt to defend that practice; you know, but posting your peanut gallery opinion?
> 
> We await your pearls....I mean peanuts.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/4955FEB0-8C2E-4F0F-9505-31FDBB01EB7A
> What does Uber have to say? You should know that...


I am not the one making peanuts...I make peanut butter...


----------



## SHalester

Uberguyken said:


> if by chance one does pop up in that case the worst thing a pax experiences is a few extra Min wait as Uber finds a new driver for them the moment we cancel


oooooo the walk back begins. OK, got it. Only happens sometimes, but not always, only a few effected. And a few minutes? wut? Do tell us how long you keep that pax on the hook? Wanna bet longer than a 'few' minutes?


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> oooooo the walk back begins. OK, got it. Only happens sometimes, but not always, only a few effected. And a few minutes? wut? Do tell us how long you keep that pax on the hook? Wanna bet longer than a 'few' minutes?


So far the longest was about 2.5 hours, then arrived and got my $3.75 slider, pass it off to someone like you...I am guessing passenger was long gone at that point...don't know for sure, don't care...
We should play Texas Hold'em sometime...If you are not familiar with how to play I would be more than happy to teach you...Bring $$$$$...

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/business/boeing-737-messages.html
I believe this article is similar to the operations of Uber...I was curious which one are you?


----------



## SHalester

Lute Byrt said:


> I am not the one making peanuts...


that's all you got?  You should read more vs your attempt to be a troll. Nuff said.


----------



## Lute Byrt

I prefer a "sacrificial lamb" over "spring" chicken, any day, all the time...

This also works with multiplyer, watch second phone, if you are in big surge do not leave until you get it, decline all lesser requests...I miss back to back to back surge all night long..."Sticky" is nice because you can drag it all over the place...

Uberguyken thanks for the awesome post. I have been doing the same thing since I started...Check out my "How to run 2 phones" post, I am sure you will enjoy it, it comes highly recommended by me...And no you won't get disactivated, it is close to impossible for Luber to figure out...They have trouble enough understanding English...


----------



## SRGuy

SHalester said:


> I wouldn't know. No surge in Calif; only the multiplier and I haven't got one of those either (I simply don't aim for them). However, if your MO is to accept a ping you know you won't complete, THAT is clearly wrong. Bad business practice as well.
> 
> But, I'm clearly on an island by myself on this (and shuffling) so I own that. I like being on the island all by myself.


You have your own opinion on what's right and wrong and I will respect it but don't agree. Accepting a sticky surge request to maintain surge is a good business practice. Not accepting the request generates less revenue and is thus a bad business practice.



Mista T said:


> I'd like to add a bit of info here, if I may...
> 
> 2nd, it is correct that the driver loses the sticky surge if they cancel or ignore a ride. Which is why driver must accept the request, then either take the ride or have the pax cancel it. If the pax cancels, the driver retains the sticky surge, with the same rules in place when they get their next ping: accept ride or lose surge.


You don't lose the sticky surge if you choose the correct reason for cancelling.


----------



## Lute Byrt

If the surge is the same as when you cancel then you will not lose anything by not accepting the trip other than your Uber pro status...


----------



## Uberguyken

Lute Byrt said:


> If the surge is the same as when you cancel then you will not lose anything by not accepting the trip other than your Uber pro status...


If you cancel for pickup route problem it doesn't matter if the surge is gone you still keep it. And who cares about Uber pro lol.


----------



## Nightrider82

Uberguyken said:


> If you cancel for pickup route problem it doesn't matter if the surge is gone you still keep it. And who cares about Uber pro lol.


How dare you insult Uber pro, I have kept my ar at 100% cancellation at 0% and my rating is 4.99 because I give snacks and water at no charge. Uber pro has changed my life, I wouldn't drive without it.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14

Nightrider82 said:


> How dare you insult Uber pro, I have kept my ar at 100% cancellation at 0% and my rating is 4.99 because I give snacks and water at no charge. Uber pro has changed my life, I wouldn't drive without it.
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Your car is prime for looting. Oh wait, it's not looting when you give it away for free &#128523;


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Surge????

What a whole 3$ in DT Chicago for sticky???? Haha. Wtf. Good luck out there y'all. &#128077;


----------



## Lute Byrt

Good morning all, as a former driver I would no longer know, I certainly do hope that both Uber and Lyft make a more valid effort to pay their drivers (Independent Contractors) a fair, livable wage...Does not matter if you are part time or full time driving...just like employment...Or at least allow the drivers to have some say in determining what the appropriate amount of pay is, so drivers can make a real decision as to whether or not they want to drive for these services...A notice of pay reduction with no forewarning I believe to be fair...It seems like that had happened already in 6 different identifiable ways since I started...3 direct ways then another 3 that can be identified...



WindyCityAnt said:


> Surge????
> 
> What a whole 3$ in DT Chicago for sticky???? Haha. Wtf. Good luck out there y'all. &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 473499
> View attachment 473500
> View attachment 473501
> View attachment 473502
> View attachment 473503
> View attachment 473504


I would not recommend going towards the $1.75 surge, but please by all means make your own decision...You could also just pull over where you are at and wait for a trip. Personally I would head toward the 6...



WindyCityAnt said:


> Surge????
> 
> What a whole 3$ in DT Chicago for sticky???? Haha. Wtf. Good luck out there y'all. &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 473499
> View attachment 473500
> View attachment 473501
> View attachment 473502
> View attachment 473503
> View attachment 473504


I would not recommend going towards the $1.75 surge, but please by all means make your own decision...You could also just pull over where you are at and wait for a trip. Personally I would head toward the 6...Looks like you are facing a bunch of tough decisions, don't wait too long to make one...Time is money...Run rabbit, run..

For your water and candy, do you have a suggested donation amount? This is quite common in another industry that I have heard of, that is relatively similar...

Did anyone read any of the news this morning about CA, in regards to Uber and Lyft? So far the stock is only down 8.81% on the day...short traders might not need to wait until the fall...Looks like we have a long (short) day ahead of us...


----------



## Nightrider82

Don’t chase a surge by the time you get there it’s gone. Also surges usually come and go so if you are in an area that just had a nice surge (unless it was some kind of an event) it’s likely it will come back.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Oh yes, the "old" wait for something good and it will come drop itself in your lap (car)...Investors of the stock market that practice this, tend to be the ones crying in the end...I call this a great "Sleeping Duck" feast...


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Lute Byrt said:


> Good morning all, as a former driver I would no longer know, I certainly do hope that both Uber and Lyft make a more valid effort to pay their drivers (Independent Contractors) a fair, livable wage...Does not matter if you are part time or full time driving...just like employment...Or at least have some say in determining what the appropriate amount of pay is, so drivers can make a real decision as to whether or not they want to drive for these services...A notice of pay reduction with no forewarning I believe to be fair...It seems like that had happened already in 6 different identifiable ways since I started...3 direct ways then another 3 that can be identified...
> 
> 
> I would not recommend going towards the $1.75 surge, but please by all means make your own decision...You could also just pull over where you are at and wait for a trip. Personally I would head toward the 6...
> 
> 
> I would not recommend going towards the $1.75 surge, but please by all means make your own decision...You could also just pull over where you are at and wait for a trip. Personally I would head toward the 6...Looks like you are facing a bunch of tough decisions, don't wait too long to make one...Time is money...Run rabbit, run..
> 
> For your water and candy, do you have a suggested donation amount? This is quite common in another industry that I have heard of, that is relatively similar...
> 
> Did anyone read any of the news this morning about CA, in regards to Uber and Lyft? So far the stock is only down 8.81% on the day...short traders might not need to wait until the fall...Looks like we have a long (short) day ahead of us...


I turn away from fake surge. Thats the difference with me bra. &#129300;

Then comes the HARD one, Boober cant take that away. They know better. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂

You ever seen the Chicago market in person!? &#128514;

PS:I doubt it!!!!! &#128541;


----------



## Lute Byrt

Fake is Uber stock yesterday, pay attention to the PE ratio...My sister went to the University of Chicago, so yes as a matter of fact...


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Lute Byrt said:


> Fake is Uber stock yesterday, pay attention to the PE ratio...My sister went to the University of Chicago, so yes as a matter of fact...


Still dont mean you know the market here bra!

Gratz to your sister! Great school for education in medical! Rough place also. I bet you didn't know that. &#129300;


----------



## Lute Byrt

WindyCityAnt said:


> Still dont mean you know the market here bra!
> 
> Gratz to your sister! Great school for education in medical! Rough place also. I bet you didn't know that. &#129300;


She now has a PHD in genetics with a focus in oncology, she graduated Dean's list Biology from Chicago...Please enlighten me...Next...


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Lute Byrt said:


> She now has a PHD in genetics, graduated Dean's list Biology...Please enlighten me...


Gratz to YOURSELF being a good brother!

Then you still don't know anything about the market here and how it works.

Every market is different. Keep that in mind. &#129300;

I don't need anyone here telling me how i do things.

I was showing examples to the forum here. No harm intended. So quit being salty. &#128518;


----------



## Lute Byrt

I am just some stupid guy with an MBA in Marketing Analytics...oCldu ouy rptaeee hwat oyu rewe aysgin? I think you are right, I have no clue...

I could always find a use for something salty...NaCl...Chlorine is a great sanitizer...Maybe I will use it for the water you are drinking...See, I am trying to keep you healthy...I am probably not as familiar with your market just like you are not as familiar with my market. Let me come visit for two weeks and I am sure I will start to catch up...

Hey, Uberguyken, did you check out my "how to run 2 phones" trick yet? It is ok we will always have some haters...That just means we are doing an execellent job...


----------



## SHalester

SRGuy said:


> ou have your own opinion on what's right and wrong and I will respect it but don't agree


agreed. BUT accepting a ping with no intention of completing the ride (in advance) is clearly in the 'wrong' column.

Ignoring or declining the ping is a different story, yes?


----------



## Lute Byrt

True, but while being an independent contractor it is tough to ban one for canceling due to any multitude of reasons...if I was an employee I would be long gone. I did notice by doing this they certainly did slow down the number of requests sent, at which point I would work for the competition, Lyft...Part of it is know when to be online and offline...Help create an "artificial surge", not too long after that both companies flooded the market with new drivers, so we could all chase zero...

I have yet to share the story of give Dara a ride...I think he thought I was pretty smart but I think he was also not too pleased...


----------



## Lute Byrt

z_z_z_ said:


> Read between the lines, OP wants to avoid the "bad" pax in the inner-city areas and make it all the way to downtown without a ping.
> 
> He doesn't care about driving 20 minutes unpaid, he just wants to avoid those "bad" people who happen to be poor and (likely) minorities.
> 
> 
> Great way to drive all the way to downtown for free and avoid all those "bad" pax in the actual surge area.
> 
> 
> OP wants to avoid "bad" pax in certain areas of his city and exclusively pick up "good" pax in downtown. Since he is commuting to downtown we can assume he is driving past poor inner-city neighborhoods and those are the "bad" pax he is trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> "positive content" = tutorial on how to avoid and discriminate against poor people and/or minorities?


No one is entitled to an Uber. In 1980's people still got to work on time without Uber and Lyft...Petition your city for better public transit...

OP and I save those ride for people like you z_z_z_, since we know you do not care about making money nor getting a surge...



Jon Stoppable said:


> So you made $20 for driving 20 miles when you could have made $20 for driving five miles? Bear does not understand.


Bears sometimes don't understand human, that is why they are bears...This is "Dances with Wolves"

How much profit do we believe Uber will report for the 2 quart this year? -4 Billion? Remember they are fighting us with investor's and our driver generated revenue...Too bad Uber does not want to work more closely with its driver-partners or lack thereof...

Competition is fierce! Sorry...

To all those non boot licking drivers, THANK YOU! We make Uber what it is today! (some scumbag company that will cease to exist in the future) (Lyft you are included in there as well, just did not get specific mention) Wonder if they will be giving away some of their bean bag chairs soon and where I can go to pick one up...

Isn't it funny when the shoe is on the other foot?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lute Byrt said:


> This is "Dances with Wolves


Bear has seen this film. Bear thought it was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Then bear saw "JFK" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Then bear saw "Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Then bear saw "The Bodyguard" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Then bear saw "Waterworld" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Then bear saw "The Postman" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.

Maybe you meant "Legends of the Fall" ? The bear won in the end.


----------



## meast703

Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 472818
> 
> 
> All I got left to say...


You should do the same. Shit like this is why we can't have nice things. You don't pass along info like this online. You don't think people working for Uber lurk around here? TAKE THIS ****ING THREAD DOWN!


----------



## SRGuy

SHalester said:


> agreed. BUT accepting a ping with no intention of completing the ride (in advance) is clearly in the 'wrong' column.


Not at all. You're an "independent contractor" and have made a business decision. Earnings increase when a driver realizes that you can cancel rides.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has seen this film. Bear thought it was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Then bear saw "JFK" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Then bear saw "Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Then bear saw "The Bodyguard" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Then bear saw "Waterworld" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Then bear saw "The Postman" . Bear thought that was the worst film bear had ever seen.
> 
> Maybe you meant "Legends of the Fall" ? The bear won in the end.


Clearly you have not seen "Ghostbusters" (2016) I think that was far worse than any of the other ones you mentioned. Are you confusing "Legends of the Fall" for "The Last of the Mohicans"?



meast703 said:


> You should do the same. Shit like this is why we can't have nice things. You don't pass along info like this online. You don't think people working for Uber lurk around here? TAKE THIS @@@@ING THREAD DOWN!


OP Keep up the execellent work! You are a fellow "Independent Contractor" just like me! The post will probably not be taken down and stop becoming so irritated meast. There is no reason to cuss! I have found whoever is screaming the most is typically the one losing the battle. Please read "How to run 2 phones" let me know your thoughts, meast, I believe you will enjoy it! Especially if you were ever any good at playing Mortal Kombat...What...what is that little noise...sounds like some chirping...oh, nevermind I figured it out...the world's smallest fiddle playing...



WindyCityAnt said:


> I turn away from fake surge. Thats the difference with me bra. &#129300;
> 
> Then comes the HARD one, Boober cant take that away. They know better. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> You ever seen the Chicago market in person!? &#128514;
> 
> PS:I doubt it!!!!! &#128541;


WindyCityAnt, why didn't you name yourself more appropriately, like BlowHardCity? I am not that into Hot Dogs...


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Ladies and gentelman. We have a hero!d


Lute Byrt said:


> Clearly you have not seen "Ghostbusters" (2016) I think that was far worse than any of the other ones you mentioned. Are you confusing "Legends of the Fall" for "The Last of the Mohicans"?
> 
> 
> OP Keep up the execellent work! You are a fellow "Independent Contractor" just like me! The post will probably not be taken down and stop becoming so irritated meast. There is no reason to cuss! I have found whoever is screaming the most is typically the one losing the battle. Please read "How to run 2 phones" let me know your thoughts, meast, I believe you will enjoy it! Especially if you were ever any good at playing Mortal Kombat...What...what is that little noise...sounds like some chirping...oh, nevermind I figured it out...the world's smallest fiddle playing...
> 
> 
> WindyCityAnt, why didn't you name yourself more appropriately, like BlowHardCity? I am not that into Hot Dogs...


Sure go ahead! Why dont you do your own false ID'S LOL!


----------



## Lute Byrt

Because I don't need one...


----------



## Clothahump

An even better way. You're parked in a nice shady spot in the middle of a surge. App says $5.00 next ride, or whatever. Surge goes away. Don't move. That surge amount will get hung onto the next ride you accept, no matter where it is.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Clothahump said:


> An even better way. You're parked in a nice shady spot in the middle of a surge. App says $5.00 next ride, or whatever. Surge goes away. Don't move. That surge amount will get hung onto the next ride you accept, no matter where it is.


Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a solution to the problem now! WOW. &#129323;


----------



## Uberguyken

meast703 said:


> You should do the same. Shit like this is why we can't have nice things. You don't pass along info like this online. You don't think people working for Uber lurk around here? TAKE THIS @@@@ING THREAD DOWN!


Your silly.... Uber made the rules I'm just explaining how to play by them...


----------



## SHalester

meast703 said:


> You don't think people working for Uber lurk around here?


if there were, they must be totally inept. OR they are like the mail room clerk or like. If U/L were really here they would plug all the 'holes' that drivers take advantage of. See many holes plugged lately? Hum.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lute Byrt said:


> Mortal Kombat


That was a good movie. Christopher Lambert >> Kevin Costner!


----------



## Savorysthaname

Why would you share this info??? Just like the widget trick on dd, people had big mouths and got jealous that it only worked on Android and tattled to dd about it showing full payout and got it updated away... Plus u kinda are screwing lower income people. Don't profile people.. it looks bad on u.. I for one can't stand people so I just do ue.


----------



## Uberguyken

Savorysthaname said:


> Why would you share this info??? Just like the widget trick on dd, people had big mouths and got jealous that it only worked on Android and tattled to dd about it showing full payout and got it updated away... Plus u kinda are screwing lower income people. Don't profile people.. it looks bad on u.. I for one can't stand people so I just do ue.


Maybe because I feel like we should help each other... Seeing as you do just UE why would you even care.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Everyone please consider if you have commercial insurance and a LLC it is perfectly legal to accept cash rides. I have heard from time to time that some people do it even without commercial insurance and a LLC. Please consider that if you do you will be on the hook for some serious liabilities. Travel safe...Enjoy the journey!


----------



## e. m. control

Uberguyken said:


> Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.
> 
> Here's how to drag Surge with you when you're out driving.
> 
> Let's assume you're headed to downtown to work for the day on your way there you're liable to drive through a surge it's in an area you really don't want to pick anyone up in but let's say that sir just $10 and you sure and you would like to earn it. Here are the steps to drag that surge all the way downtown with you so you can use it on the next ride you take from where you want to take a ride.
> 
> 1) Turn the app on as you're driving through the surge, and immediately turn on a destination filter to the downtown area where you're wanting to drive
> 
> 2) The destination filter will highly reduce the chance of you getting a ride on the drive towards downtown if for some reason you do get a ride request accept it immediately and then keep driving to your destination and ignore the ride. The passenger will either cancel some time during your trip to your destination however if they don't once you get close to the destination say 1/4 Mile of where you wanting to actually take a ride from you cancel the ride for problem with pickup route. Either way if they canceled or you do, the surge will still be with you you won't lose it for either of these options.
> 
> 3) Most importantly approximately 1/4 to 1/8 of a mile from the destination that you set as a filter you need to cancel the destination filter if you don't it will use your filter and you won't have 2 left to use later...
> 
> Doing it this way will allow you to carry a $10 or whatever amount surge with you 10 to 20 miles if you need to and actually get paid for it when taking a ride where you wanted to take the ride to start with....say the airport or downtown or anywhere where you know there's going to be a better pick up...
> 
> That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!





SHalester said:


> agreed. BUT accepting a ping with no intention of completing the ride (in advance) is clearly in the 'wrong' column.
> 
> Ignoring or declining the ping is a different story, yes?


Agree! It's just that kind of unprofessional and selfish attitude that is a big part of why life sucks these days. What ever happened to integrity and self pride in doing your job well and not purposefully F'ing folks over. Did you ever the person you had an accepted that ride for could now be late for a job interview, or something else that happens to mean slot to them bc of you and your petty greed over $10?...more likely $4 right. Yes we are being bent over in many cases, but that does not entitle you to do that to someone that just maybe one of those few cool customers that is counting on the system to work. If you don't like it find another job and stop making the rest of us carry the weight of your schemes. Think about it. Bad enough that we average a 10% tip to ride ratio. Yea I'm not in a good mood and no I am not here to make Uber or Lyft look good so none of that crap response please. Just treat folks the way you would want to be treated... and karma is a *****.


Uberguyken said:


> Okay I thought I'd add some positive content for a change.
> 
> Here's how to drag Surge with you when you're out driving.
> 
> Let's assume you're headed to downtown to work for the day on your way there you're liable to drive through a surge it's in an area you really don't want to pick anyone up in but let's say that sir just $10 and you sure and you would like to earn it. Here are the steps to drag that surge all the way downtown with you so you can use it on the next ride you take from where you want to take a ride.
> 
> 1) Turn the app on as you're driving through the surge, and immediately turn on a destination filter to the downtown area where you're wanting to drive
> 
> 2) The destination filter will highly reduce the chance of you getting a ride on the drive towards downtown if for some reason you do get a ride request accept it immediately and then keep driving to your destination and ignore the ride. The passenger will either cancel some time during your trip to your destination however if they don't once you get close to the destination say 1/4 Mile of where you wanting to actually take a ride from you cancel the ride for problem with pickup route. Either way if they canceled or you do, the surge will still be with you you won't lose it for either of these options.
> 
> 3) Most importantly approximately 1/4 to 1/8 of a mile from the destination that you set as a filter you need to cancel the destination filter if you don't it will use your filter and you won't have 2 left to use later...
> 
> Doing it this way will allow you to carry a $10 or whatever amount surge with you 10 to 20 miles if you need to and actually get paid for it when taking a ride where you wanted to take the ride to start with....say the airport or downtown or anywhere where you know there's going to be a better pick up...
> 
> That's my two cents for the day I hope it helps some driver out... Let's get out there and make that money!!!


----------



## Lute Byrt

They brought it on themselves. Gee, Wonder why 'Cancel Culture' became so popular...I just play according to the rules imposed on me as an "Independent Contractor " Looks like we now have their attention, now comes the punishment phase...Guess it is not as funny when it happens to them...








SHalester said:


> if there were, they must be totally inept. OR they are like the mail room clerk or like. If U/L were really here they would plug all the 'holes' that drivers take advantage of. See many holes plugged lately? Hum.


They would if they could, but there comes a point pretty quickly where they would then not be able to argue the type of employment they are providing. That is why they can not plug all the holes...Kind of a catch 22, that I believe they were hoping no one would figure out...


----------



## hooj

z_z_z_ said:


> Read between the lines, OP wants to avoid the "bad" pax in the inner-city areas and make it all the way to downtown without a ping.
> 
> He doesn't care about driving 20 minutes unpaid, he just wants to avoid those "bad" people who happen to be poor and (likely) minorities.
> 
> 
> Great way to drive all the way to downtown for free and avoid all those "bad" pax in the actual surge area.
> 
> 
> OP wants to avoid "bad" pax in certain areas of his city and exclusively pick up "good" pax in downtown. Since he is commuting to downtown we can assume he is driving past poor inner-city neighborhoods and those are the "bad" pax he is trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> "positive content" = tutorial on how to avoid and discriminate against poor people and/or minorities?


Bad pax don't see colour. They see the $h!twinds rolling in....


----------



## SRGuy

SHalester said:


> if there were, they must be totally inept. OR they are like the mail room clerk or like. If U/L were really here they would plug all the 'holes' that drivers take advantage of. See many holes plugged lately? Hum.


The app has many holes that uber knows about. There was a fundamental flaw that appeared the first day sticky surge was introduced and it remained for almost 11 months before it was repaired. The flaw re-appeared when they introduced destinations in California but it was eliminated a few weeks later when they went back to a surge multiplier. The flaw was tied to the add passenger option on pool rides but occurred on all ride types.


----------



## Uberguyken

e. m. control said:


> Agree! It's just that kind of unprofessional and selfish attitude that is a big part of why life sucks these days. What ever happened to integrity and self pride in doing your job well and not purposefully F'ing folks over. Did you ever the person you had an accepted that ride for could now be late for a job interview, or something else that happens to mean slot to them bc of you and your petty greed over $10?...more likely $4 right. Yes we are being bent over in many cases, but that does not entitle you to do that to someone that just maybe one of those few cool customers that is counting on the system to work. If you don't like it find another job and stop making the rest of us carry the weight of your schemes. Think about it. Bad enough that we average a 10% tip to ride ratio. Yea I'm not in a good mood and no I am not here to make Uber or Lyft look good so none of that crap response please. Just treat folks the way you would want to be treated... and karma is a @@@@@.


How bout my Petty greed is over 4-10$ extra per ride which adds up to $50-100 extra per shift. Karma be damned I'm not in this business for charity.


----------



## rkozy

Condition 1: Uber screws its "independent contractors" because the drivers have no other marketable employment skills.

Condition 2: The drivers find loopholes to personally exploit, which often times will leave the customer holding the bag.

Condition 3: The customer (i.e. rider) finds their own loopholes to exploit in retaliation for Conditions #1 & #2.

Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Lute Byrt

condition 1. wrong, you, my friend are making a similar mistake that Uber and Lyft have made and that is under estimating the intelligence of the people that work with you! It is very insulting and can really hurt all parties involved both directly and indirectly!
condition 2. so what
condition 3. very good, now we have ourselves a real game of Texas Hold'em


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lute Byrt said:


> Everyone please consider if you have commercial insurance and a LLC it is perfectly legal to accept cash rides. I have heard from time to time that some people do it even without commercial insurance and a LLC. Please consider that if you do you will be on the hook for some serious liabilities. Travel safe...Enjoy the journey!


Bear has been over this many times, but placing your RS business inside an LLC does not protect your assets outside of the LLC from claims resulting from your personal negligence.


----------



## Lute Byrt

true...nobody (including but not limited to people, companies, etc.) is immune to a civil lawsuit...it does not matter what contract you sign...Have you ever heard of a class action lawsuit?


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lute Byrt said:


> true...nobody (including but not limited to people, companies, etc.) is immune to a civil lawsuit...it does not matter what contract you sign...


This is because you (or anybody else, including corps like U/L) cannot disclaim negligence.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lute Byrt said:


> Have you ever heard of a class action lawsuit?


Of course, but a class action does not speak to the cause of action, it just allows plaintiffs to join their claims to make their case economical. In theory, anyway. In practice, it just means more money for the attorneys.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Ideally, file personally and seek punitive damages...And no, I am truly not a lawsuit hunter...


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> if there were, they must be totally inept. OR they are like the mail room clerk or like. If U/L were really here they would plug all the 'holes' that drivers take advantage of. See many holes plugged lately? Hum.


I am guessing they are in survival mode not a let's fix things mode...


----------



## darkshy77

Customer dispute the charges....


----------



## Lute Byrt

darkshy77 said:


> Customer dispute the charges....


Customer does not pay the surge, that comes out of Uber or Lyft...So what is there to dispute?

*I also found when you have dragged the surge do not tell the customer nor act excited that way you are more likely to receive a tip as well! Make it a win for all parties but Uber and Lyft...


----------



## elpendejo

Que rico

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## elpendejo

This is one of my more favorite posts...


----------



## Lute Byrt

Best post ever!


----------



## Uberguyken

Thank you, Thank you.... Bows


----------



## Lute Byrt

Uberguyken said:


> Thank you, Thank you.... Bows
> 
> View attachment 477484


I hope you have enjoyed some of my posts as well! I hope you enjoy them every time you drive!


----------



## Uberguyken

Lute Byrt said:


> I hope you have enjoyed some of my posts as well! I hope you enjoy them every time you drive!


Most definitely!


----------



## Lute Byrt

Uberguyken said:


> Most definitely!


Say hello to Cafe DuMonte for me and don't forget about Arnaud's, Brennan's, and all of the other great ones!


----------



## Uberguyken

Lute Byrt said:


> Say hello to Cafe DuMonte for me and don't forget about Arnaud's, Brennan's, and all of the other great ones!


The Rendezvous!


----------



## elpendejo

Uberguyken said:


> The Rendezvous!


I will try to get down there sometime! I will let you know. You owe me a few beignets! J/k


----------



## SHalester

I'm going to be sick.
:vomit:🤮🤢

sheesh, do I need to spell it out. After reading this thread the need to VOMIT was predominant.


----------



## Lute Byrt

SHalester said:


> I'm going to be sick.
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


Don't go out in public then...Call Uber Eats and have your food dropped at the door! What is your body temperature? Besides extra hot...


----------



## Uberguyken

SHalester said:


> I'm going to be sick.
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


NOONE pulled your finger old man.... Hush


----------



## elpendejo

SHalester said:


> I'm going to be sick.
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;
> 
> sheesh, do I need to spell it out. After reading this thread the need to VOMIT was predominant.


You are a poet and you know it! Amongst other things...How do you like them apples?


----------

